# 2 house cats



## PennyH (Dec 30, 2008)

I am heartbroken having never rehomed any animals in my entire life. I always believe our pets are forever, not until there is a problem. However, I now find myself in the horrendous position of having to look for a new home for my two beloved house cats.
I am not going into all the medical details on an open forum, but am happy to explain to anyone who wants to PM me.
Basically, due to my husband's rapid deterioration of health, I need to find a five star home for our 2 cats. Rusty is a ginger neutered tom cat, aged 3. Dusty (yes, I know - the kids named them!!!) is a maine coone cross female. We will have her speyed before rehoming. She is also 3 years old.
They have always been house cats and always been together so would like them to stay together and stay as indoor cats - unless their new home is totally and completely safe from traffic and people who do despicable things to cats (which happens in our area - hence the reason they are house cats). If you think you meet the criteria then please pm me for more information and photographs. Any prospective home will be vetted because I wouldn't be able to live with myself if these 2 spoiled cats went to anywhere but the very best. They currently have their own bedroom, live with dogs and are totally spoiled so I want them to be as loved and wanted in their new home.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_my heart goes out to you, it sounds like you love them very much, fingers crossed someone can offer them a forever loving home, where abouts do you live, it may help with the rehoming._


----------



## PennyH (Dec 30, 2008)

Sorry, I was crying when I typed the original post.... We live in Gillingham, Kent. Obviously I would be more than happy to take them to their forever home so I could see where they were going to live.
It breaks my heart and I never, ever thought I would be one of those people who has to rehome their pets, but my husband's health has to come first. I love my cats, but I also love my husband very, very much.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Im sure they will soon find a wonderful home and the new owners will keep you updated with photo's.


----------



## ella (Jan 1, 2009)

Oh Penny, how sad. Have you tried Cinnamon Trust? They help with fostering and rehoming when people are ill. Maybe someone might foster for you until things settle down? Cinnamon Trust may help you with ideas? I can't post links as I'm on my phone but if you google they will come up

Best of luck


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

ella said:


> Oh Penny, how sad. Have you tried Cinnamon Trust? They help with fostering and rehoming when people are ill. Maybe someone might foster for you until things settle down? Cinnamon Trust may help you with ideas? I can't post links as I'm on my phone but if you google they will come up
> 
> Best of luck


Great minds think alike, i just Pm'd Penny about the cinnamon trust


----------



## monkeymummy32 (May 22, 2012)

I've never heard about the Cinnamon Trust until I read this thread. Just looked at their website - what a lovely organisation. I hope that Penny finds that they can help x


----------



## PennyH (Dec 30, 2008)

I have emailed the Cinnamon Trust - waiting to hear back from them. Hoping they can help as my husband is getting weaker so quickly now...... Why is life so unfair sometimes?


----------



## Poppycat (Sep 9, 2011)

Unfortunately I think Cinammon Trust only take in those animals where a legacy has been made in the will leaving money to them. A bit like the RSPCA scheme. 

As a temporary measure how about putting them in a cattery ? It may take a while to re-home them, but you can continue making efforts while they are boarding.


----------



## PennyH (Dec 30, 2008)

They have only ever known our home since they were tiny - I think they would get really stressed to be put in a cattery. Even when we go on holiday, they always stay at home and either my neighbour looks after them or my oldest son comes and stays with them. Thanks for the suggestion though.


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Hi Penny, have you had any luck with finding a lovely home for your cats?


----------



## PennyH (Dec 30, 2008)

Found a small rescue who have taken them both in to foster. They may end up staying there or go to a new home together but it will be a homechecked place only. It broke my heart to take them - we went over first to meet the lovely Lisa and her partner and took them over a couple of days later. I have been in daily contact since. It seems (surprisingly) that Dusty has settled in quicker than Rusty but I am hoping that once he realises that she is happy there, he will settle down too.
I don't want to go back and visit yet because I think it would complicate things as they might think I was going to bring them home again, but am very happy that I can keep in touch with them.
It is so strange in the house without them - even the dogs keep looking upstairs expecting the cats to come running down and jump over the gate to play with them! Thanks for all your kind and supportive messages! I was worried people would slate me for rehoming the cats, but it wasn't a decision I took lightly.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

This is a nice friendly forum and people wont slate you for circumstances which cant be controlled to rehome your cats.
Glad it worked out for you.


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Oh Penny, i read this with a lot of sadness for you. I cant even begin to think how awful it must of been.
But it sounds like they will be looked after and cared for very well, so you have done a brilliant job rehoming them.
I wish you and your husband all the very best. xx


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

Are they being fostered at a rescue if so. Which one? Have friends cat hunting at the mo


----------

